# Tips



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

If Uber would allow tips, I think the drivers would be a lot happier. What other incentive is there to provide good customer service? To maintain your rating so you don't get fired? The people at starbucks even make tips, come on! I understand that Uber discouraged cash tips, but they could make it easy to have a voluntary tip on the ap.

If I had $1 extra for every Uber ride I have provided....


----------



## SavyOne (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree, Uber should allow the option to tip. Part of their argument is that its a hinderence to the convenience of the ap. The staff at uber told me that they don't want to have the passenger need to get their phone out after requesting the ride. But what about the rating?! If when the passenger rates the driver it just gave a three button option of tip: 10%, 15%, 20% I dont think the rider would mind. Of course they could choose no button/tip.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Take into consideration that obviously there are plenty of drivers taking the gig, knowing full well they won't be awarded with tips.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like to make tips. Perhaps we could start a petition. We have 4 so far. What uber driver wouldn't sign the petition though? Can we set up a vote or something on the forum?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I would sign a petition for Uber to add an option for tipping. I don't think the customer would mind one bit.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Count me in for a tips petition please


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I think this has to be the number one complaint. If we were allowed tips through the ap I think the earnings would nearly double. It raises the question though - would Uber get 20% of the tips? I propose that they get the credit card fees percentage worth of the tips and that is all.


----------



## hybridman (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes tips please!!!


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

I think tipping should be at least an option


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

I vote for tips! What are ubers arguments against implementing tipping? These are the ones I can think of:

Ubers arguments for not allowing drivers tips:
Passengers are already used to not tipping
Drivers are obviously willing to drive without tips thus far
Ease of use of the system

I think that passengers wouldn't mind at all having the OPTION to tip in the ap. Doesn't have to be immediately after the ride, just implement it with the rating system with a couple of button options as suggested.
Drivers are willing to do the job as is without tips, but perhaps as the honeymoon phase wears on the quality of drivers will go down as the good realize true wage vs cost. It seems there should be more incentives for Uber drivers in general.
I think I covered this in my first point, in that while uber argues they don't want the customer to have to get back out their phone that eventually they usually do give the driver a star rating.


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll take more $, I deserve it


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

yay


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Tips would be cool. When driving for Lyft they don't take a percentage on our tips.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

I vote in favor of tips

I got this quote off the Uber web-site
"Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. A default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber.com then clicking the 'Payment' link at the top."

Interesting that uberTAXI automatically adds in 20% tip. I never understood automatically calculated tips - Isn't that just part of the fare?! Sounds like a hassle for the passenger to change the gratuity for an uberTAXI.

I'm not sure if it's being Uber or if it's more being competitively priced. Seems to be uber is already 70% the cost of a taxi without the tip. It would still be 70% the cost of a taxi with the tip.


----------



## alanab (Apr 11, 2014)

I think adding tips would be a good incentive and I don't see any customers not using the service because of it.


----------



## Taxi1180 (Apr 13, 2014)

There are many that love to give extra money. For great service.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I do find it strange that a business in the service industry, from America that seems to be the epicentre of the tipping culture has done more to smash that tipping culture than any other business I know. This lack of generosity by such a cold company does provide cues as to UBER's standing with its drivers. 

I wonder why they fear having a closer relationship with their drivers? Showing a little more empathy towards challenges their workforce has, must fall outside the capability of their computer ruled staff. It's sad but it's all driven by the bottom line.


----------



## pointlomadave (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had it. I'm going to get out my label maker and make a label for the dash or console that says, "Tips are RAD!" or something else clever that I can come up with. Need to make back that $10 a week phone charge somehow! Why don't we just all do this!


----------



## pointlomadave (Apr 17, 2014)

^^^Also will make a sticker that says, "Did you arrive alive? Rate your driver 5!" =)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

pointlomadave said:


> I've had it. I'm going to get out my label maker and make a label for the dash or console that says, "Tips are RAD!" or something else clever that I can come up with. Need to make back that $10 a week phone charge somehow! Why don't we just all do this!


That's not a bad idea, if it's done in the same style as the UBER typeface and suddenly appears on /in HEAPS of Uber cars there will be a certain subliminal Authority attached to the sticker. Perhaps something like:

"Tips are RAD!
Be a 5 Star rider"

Riders will get the message that if they don't tip, then they don't get 5 stars.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Uberpeople.net needs to start merchandising


----------



## pointlomadave (Apr 17, 2014)

I even thought about printing out a flyer with some FAQ's. People seem to want to ask me about UBER all the time. SOmething like mentioning the driver/passenger rating system, tipping, co info, etc. SOmething people can read in 30 -45 seconds if they start getting inquisitive. Also, I know there are apps to be able to send money easily. Or even paypal. I may mention that too as lots of people mention they want to tip but don't have any cash. May be an excuse but I'm sure it's true at least a good portion of the time. If I get someonthing done as far as an FAQ, I'll post a copy of it up here for others to print out and keep in the seat back for riders.


----------



## diggstown (Apr 17, 2014)

What percentage of riders tip cash?


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

In my experience- 5%. Usually riders that are new. Do you drive Uber diggstown?


----------



## diggstown (Apr 17, 2014)

smoothOP said:


> In my experience- 5%. Usually riders that are new. Do you drive Uber diggstown?


Not yet. Still debating it. Kind of nervous about how personally liable I would be in an accident.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Did you make a decision or find any instances of accidents/insurance claims diggstown? I think at this point if you get involved in a major accident that neither your personal insurance or ubers commercial insurance will cover you will probably make the news and Uber will probably cover it for PR.


----------



## diggstown (Apr 17, 2014)

Good point. I think I will sign up soon. I have to get a 4 door car first though


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I've been doing that forever. No tips no 5 star, so basically you have to be a model rider to even get 4 stars. most of my riders get 3s and the ones I like get 4s. that ones that tip me get automatic 5s


----------

